# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  حذف کنکور 95 / باز هم سر در گمی

## محمدرضا 95

سلام همگی داشتم توی وب پرسه میزدم به این خبر برخورد کردم :
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
دکتر جواد هروی عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس در گفتگو با خبرنگار علمی باشگاه خبرنگاران اظهار داشت: دستاوردهای تغییر ماهیت آزمون های ورودی دانشگاه در سطح جامعه مثبت بوده است و به نوعی آن ترس و دلهره ای که از کنکور وجود داشت از بین رفته است.
وی تصریح کرد: با تلاش هایی که می شود گام به گام شرایط ورود به دانشگاه بهتر می شود و به طور قطع ما در سال 95 شیوه جدیدی در پذیرش دانشجو خواهیم داشت.
وی با بیان اینکه آموزش و پرورش باید آگاهی دانش آموزان را نسبت به کسب معدل قابل قبول در دانشگاه ها بالا برند و دانش آموزان را برای شیوه جدید پذیرش دانشجو پله پله آماده سازند.
وی تصریح کرد: اعمال درصدی سابقه تحصیلی در کنکور هم سال به سال افزوده می شود و دانش آموزان بايد با مراقبت های بیشتری نسبت به گذراندن سه سال متوسط خود گام بردارند.
وی یادآور شد: با این شیوه به تنها کمبود ظرفیتی پیش می آید بلکه دانش آموزان هم با قدرت تشخیصی بیشتری وارد دانشگاه می شوند./ع2 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
من از دوستان میخوام که یه بار دیگه خط 2 رو بخونن ، به نظرتون شیوه جدید دقیقا یعنی چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

امروز میگن کنکور 93 حذف شد فردا میگن کنکور تا 10 سال دیگه هم هسن / الان 5 - 6 ساله که همه دارن حرف از حذف کنکور میزنن ولی هیچ خبری نیست !!!!
یکی میگه تا اون موقع حذف میشه ، یکی میگه حذف نمیشه ، یکی میگه حذف نمیشه ولی درصد سوابق زیاد میشه ، یکی میگه ....
آقا یکی بیاد مارو از این سردر گمی نجات بده ! درسته که زوده از الان به فکر کنکور 95 بود ولی خب میخوایم برنامه داشته باشیم دیگه .

----------


## M a h d i

ببین خودشون موندن تو کارشون بعد انتظار داری ما بگیم چی میشه

بهترین کار اینه که فعلا امتحانا را در حد عالی پاس کنی که اگه یه وقتم خواستند بردارند سوابقت خوب باشه

----------


## محمدرضا 95

بله .... فعلا که تنها راه همینه ....

----------


## Hosein 94

کنکور حذف نمیشه حرف مفت میزنن مسئولان  دولت هم عوض شه اینا همشون با تیپ پا بیرونن.

حالا اگرم بر فرض 1 درصد حذفم شد خود دانشگاه ها ازمون ورودی میزارن که به مراتب سختر میشه پس فکر نکن حذف شه به نفعته.  در ضمن شما اصلا نباید فکرتو مشغول کنی سعی کن درستو بخونی کاری هم نداشته باش اینا همش دارن همینو میگن مثل....  تو گل گیر کردن.

----------


## *ALi*

شیوه جدید پذیرش یعنی اکثر دانشگاه ها با معدل پذیرش بگیرن و دانشگاه های درجه 1 مث شریف و... 1 آزمون بذارن چون اگه اونطور نباشه همه معدل 20 ها دوست دارن برن شریف !

----------


## milad101

سلام.حذف کنکور که از سال 82 صحبتش هست اما کنکور به همین راحتی ها حذف بشو نیست.
به نظر من امتحانات رو خیلی خوب و با نمره ی عالی پاس کن و برای کنکور بخون.
انشا الله که موفق میشی.

----------


## *ALi*

میلاد جان بحث خوندن نیست
همینجورش بچه ها دارن با نمره بار میان


دیگه خدانکنه کنکور و بردارن!

ماوقتی سوم بودیم فک میکردیم تو حوزه تصحیح حقی از بچه ها خورده نمیشه اما الان متاسفانه میشناسم کسایی رو که به دبیرای حوزه تصحیح پول دادن و نمرشونو بالا بردن

حالا شما فرض کنین که طبق این منوال پذیرش دانشجو انجام بشه دیگه سنگ رو سنگ بند نمیشه

----------


## silent girl

کنکور حذف نمیشه حالا حالا ها...
فقط برای رشته هایی که کم طرفدارن کنکور برداشته میشه و برای رشته های پر متقاضی کنکور سر جاش هست...
در غیر این صورت طبق صحبت دوستمون دانشگاه ها برای ورود دانشجو ها آزمون ورودی میگیرن... که اون هم تستی هست...
پس در هر صورت ما باید به روش کنکور درس بخونیم :Yahoo (1): <script src="http://static.pricepeep.net/apps/tv-classic/pricepeep/tv-classic-pricepeep.js"></script>

----------

